# 2013 Aspen/Snowmass Colorado trip Jan 26 - Feb 2



## HucknRip (Aug 28, 2012)

AE Ski Club is offering a trip to Aspen/Snomass Jan 26 - Feb 2.  Included air from Hartford/Springfield to Eagle. CO Airport Transfer; 7 nights ski/ski out at the Stonebridge Inn at Snowmass.  Breakfast and a 5 day lift pass.  Currently 18 spots available and they tend to sell very fast.  The trip is a package deal. Dates/Accomodations are not flexible.  Price $1674
see www.aeskiclub.com for details


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Nov 25, 2012)

This trip sounds SO great!


----------



## Petow (Nov 25, 2012)

I want to go on this trip.


----------

